# I am looking to get a Gravely 7173-H



## JD322 (Oct 3, 2012)

The unit is good and clean and very well cared for, the 17 hp Kolher has had the top end rebuilt in the last 50 hours.
The Gravely drives out good and I cannot seem to find any issues with the tractor. 

I am getting it for the attachments, I have a John Deere but get tired of fussing with changing things around especially in the spring, when there are butterfiles to chatch and mosquitos to squash. (actually when you need to be mowing but have the tiller on for the garden...) 
I know nothing about Gravely so I am asking, is there anything that I need to look for proir to buying this beast?

And probably the most contraversal is the cost... am I getting hosed if I pay $1750 for the whole setup? I know I have seen different Gravelys "cheaper on-line" but I know the owner and how it has been cared for the last ten years. 

Oh It includes the tractor, midmount mower deck, tiller and snow blower.
I will attach some pics of it.


----------

